# Öffenlicher Bereich > Sitten und Bräuche im alten/ heutigen Thailand >  alte Statistiken

## schiene

Auf dieser Seite findet man viele alte Statistiken und Infos chronologisch angelegt beginnend in den 50er bis zur Gegenwart.
Eine umfangreiche Fundgrube welche zum lesen einlädt.
http://www.payer.de/thailink.htm

----------

